# Your favorite movie



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try this test. Scroll down and do the quiz as it instructs and find out which movie is your favorite. It really works! This amazing math quiz can accurately predict which of 18 films you would enjoy the most. Don't ask me how.
Pick a number from 1-9.

Multiply by 3.

Add 3.

Multiply by 3 again.

Now add the two digits together to find your predicted favorite movie in the list of 18 movies below.

Mine was "Raiders of the Lost Ark" - exactly right! So be honest, and do it before you scroll down to see the list below. It's easy and it works.

Now look up your number in the list below...

1. Gone With The Wind
2. E.T.
3. Beverly Hills Cop
4. Star Wars
5. Forrest Gump
6. The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly
7. Jaws
8. Grease
9. The Joy of Sex With Goats
10. Casablanca
11. Jurassic Park
12. Shrek
13. Pirates of the Caribbean
14. Titanic
15. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
16. Home Alone
17. Mrs. Doubtfire
18. Toy Story


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaws! I just cannot get away from that Movie!!! Actually my favorite is "SNIPER"!!Jaws is prolly 2nd or 3rd!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prolly might better check your math Reid.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I got messed up on the goes intas but it was the good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow you guys suck at math LOL I'm sure there is a wat to put a calculator on this post but I don't know how.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey YD---maybe Reid and RoughNeck just don't like GOATS. HHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Can't wait til On a call reads that one. HHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Dang I missed a step, heck I been outa school a real long time Gimme a break!!! OK YD and CC Ya got me ROTFLMFHO See What happens when ya try to participate Someone's gonna set ya UP!!! TOO Darn Funny I didnt Even Notice that movie title in there and I was taking it Sooo Serious Too!!!

Long Night the Night before and a longer day with no Sleep, And heck NO I Dont like Goats!! Reminds me of a joke though.

A man walks into his Bedroom toting a Sheep and Says " Honey This is the Pig I have been Having an affair with." His wife looks up outa bed and Says " You Fool that is a Sheep!!" and He Said " I was Talking to the Sheep!":sheep:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NOT right..... lol









(apparently my math is good, because that's just messed up







)


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I must have missed cipherin a digit. Mine came up as Sgt. York with Gary Cooper.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, I just read the list and used the Goat one....just as a trial.... I wanted to see how it worked out for Cat ! Touchae

"Snipper" is mine too Ried...but we are ok now...the votes came in !!!

This is simular to a card game I used to play on people....it is all about math.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems like some of our members need a refresher course in math.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fi fo tree tree tree fo fi


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are just plain ill...sick...messed up...and yet for some reason....I laughed...whats up with that ?

Ried...some jokes you just do not tell your wife.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> fi fo tree tree tree fo fi


Fiddy cents phone number 543-3345 25x:twocents:


----------

